# "Sticky" situation...



## Kristy_07 (Sep 26, 2010)

So.... how bad do you reckon it is if your dog eats Blu Tac?

I looked up Wikianswers, which has lead me to believe that nature will take its course, and the situation will "pass" (hahaha, I'm so funny!).

Anyone else had this happen, and can confirm? 

50kg wolfie, 10-20 cent-size ball of Blu Tac. Showing no ill-effects at this stage...

Ta!


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 26, 2010)

Pity your man who has to look for it when it 'passes' :lol:

Or are you lucky enough to still be here for that? :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Unless she doesn't poo for a week, I'm still here.... sigh.

It's blu tac - it should stand out, right? :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 26, 2010)

It'll pass Kristy. Trust me.


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 26, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> It's blu tac - it should stand out, right? :lol:



Um.. I would invest in a nice (thick) pair of latex gloves :lol:


----------



## Ahket (Sep 26, 2010)

Would'nt worry.Could possibly eat a whole packet.
If it's not impolite, what do you do in Vietnam?(Having been there a couple of times).


----------



## Kitah (Sep 26, 2010)

Just keep an eye out for any unusual behaviour, depression, vomiting, signs of abdominal pain and even diarrhoea (yes, you can get diarrhoea with an obstruction). 

Hopefully it just passes through  I've recently had two scares with one of my cats who has a fetish for eating plastic bags- I usually keep them locked away, but somehow one was left on the kitchen counter and he ate about 11cm x 5cm of the bag... after a week and a half of no signs I calmed down. Then he managed to eat part of the garbage bin bag, which he has never shown interest in before (He seems to only like certain types of bags/certain texture...) 

Its amazing what they can pass sometimes.


----------



## Chumpy (Sep 26, 2010)

My Staffy ate about 1/2 a pack of Bluetac once. No ill effects but the vet suggested that I watch out for the symptoms that Kitah mentioned.


----------



## animallove (Sep 26, 2010)

from experiance with the many things my dog has eaten there shouldnt be any hassles. my dog once ate his whole tug rope, and these say it came out with natural causes but my mum had to help him, we were taking him for his morning walk and he started to poo but it didnt want to fully come out so mum had to step on it and he had to walk forward til it fully came out. haha classic, luckily it was the time of the day where no many people saw it


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - she seems fine so far. In fact, she just tried to climb a tree in the backyard to get at a bat up there, so I'd say she's feeling fairly normal 

Thanks, again. Off to search through poo now... fun times! Home sweet home!!


----------



## Jacquie (Sep 26, 2010)

I did the "poo patrol" today and was amazed what my little boy had managed to eat for the week. Lots of plastic and nearly one whole clothes peg!


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 26, 2010)

our rottie ate a billiard ball from a small table one day (about the size of a ping pong ball) and it passed no worries. didnt even know he ate it until we found it perched quite perfectly on top of his poo one day. took about 2 days we think (judging on the time we noticed it missing to the time of defication). i would think that a small ammount of blu-tac being non toxic would have no worries for your dog


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jacquie - your dog has a talent  

Syeph - yep, it wasn't all that much blu tac, and she's a pretty big dog. It'll pass


----------

